# Omelet Babies



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2013)

In a heavy skillet heat 3 tab.evoo,on low heat. Stir in 3 cups finely shredded cabbage and 1 thinly sliced leek. Cover skillet and cook stirring occasionally til cabbage   and leek are  tender about 30 min. Let cool In bowl beat 6 large eggs, 1/2 cup fresh grated parmesan, adding salt and pepper now stir in the veggie mixture. Brush a griddle lightly with oil. Heat over med heat.Stir the eggs and scoop up 1/4 cup of mixture space them about 4 in apart Flatten slightly with the back of a spoon. cook til set and the omelets begin to brown on the bottom. about 2-3 min. Flip the omelets over with a spatula and cook 1 min more.Transfer to a warm plate and keep warm. Serve with sliced tomatoes in the summer and some toast and jam or fresh fruit or hash browns with bacon and onion.
kades


----------



## Zagut (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to eat at your place.

All your recipies sound so good.

Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovely recipe, thanks Ma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2013)

Zagut said:


> I want to eat at your place.
> 
> All your recipies sound so good.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you that was nice.



Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely recipe, thanks Ma


 Welcome Kylie
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yum, I am going to make these!  Need to pick up some cabbage!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 19, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum, I am going to make these! Need to pick up some cabbage!


 You mean I sent you to the store again? I hope you like them PF. I do.
hugs,
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2013)

kadesma said:


> You mean I sent you to the store again? I hope you like them PF. I do.
> hugs,
> ma



Not yet, I'll be heading over when I go to pick up my meds.  

This is going to be good!!!


----------

